# PA RR Calendar Just Delivered By USPS



## The Davy Crockett (Jan 1, 2013)

I wonder how many pictures of GG-1s it contains... because the calendar is from 1950! 

Here is a link to an article about a newspaper in Scranton, PA getting a PA RR calendar - from 1950!!! - and it being unceremoniously dropped off at the paper's offices by their local letter carrier.

If it were me, I think I would be happy the post office pulled a stunt like this, but I'd also wonder if Santa had a hand in it... :huh:


----------



## Alice (Jan 1, 2013)

Be sure to click on link in the story above for more info and photo of January page!


----------



## MrFSS (Jan 1, 2013)

Wonder what that thing is worth on eBay?


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jan 4, 2013)

The Davy Crockett said:


> I wonder how many pictures of GG-1s it contains...


None. It's an old style wall calendar with a single illustration and pages that tear off by the month at the bottom. Two steam locomotives and a diesel A-B set; no electrics. The painting is titled "Crossroads of Commerce."


----------



## railiner (Jan 12, 2013)

WhoozOn1st said:


> The Davy Crockett said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder how many pictures of GG-1s it contains...
> ...


A wonderful illustration from a series of paintings commissioned by the PRR done by noted artist Grif Teller and some others.....


----------

